# Scoliosis



## Phoebe (19 Jan 2012)

How bad does it have to be to be denied enrolment into the Canadian Forces? I heard 20 degrees is the maximum but I can't find any source that confirms this. 

-Phoebe   :yellow:


----------



## jparkin (20 Jan 2012)

This might be one of those things you want to ask a recruiter to find out/confirm for you.


----------



## KennyE (2 Feb 2012)

Does your scoliosis prevent you from doing any type of physical activity? I wonder if there is a certain degree that they will accept or not? Or if it's determinant upon whether you can pass your PT test?


----------



## ModlrMike (2 Feb 2012)

Covered at length here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13299.0.html


----------

